# Hello from Northern VA



## Dee'sB's (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm new to beekeeping and have been reading, reading, reading in anticipation of the arrival of my first bees this spring. I'm thrilled to have found this web site!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome to you.
quite a few from your neck of the woods contribute here, it'll help much to pay attention
to how they manage their bees and when they do things. Lot's bee management
is "local".
good luck!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard! Have you checked out the Northern Virginia Beekeeper's Association yet? I think they have a meeting coming up in February, very close to you. In Annandale, I believe.

http://novaba.weebly.com/


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Ronda (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello! I am new too, but down in Petersburg! There is also a Virginia beekeeping group on Facebook if you haven't seen it yet. Good luck!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to a very addicting hobby! I'm a bit further south of you, but still in VA near Williamsburg.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dee!


----------

